# Dock in Hayfield



## superflea (Dec 30, 2014)

What is the best way to get rid of dock? One of my hayfields I rent is full of curly dock. What is the best herbicide to use and at what stage of growth do I need to spray? Or is there a certain time of year I need to spray. Hay is ready for first cut of the season and I would like to have less dock next cutting.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grazon next will get it if you don't have to worry about residual and it will smoke horsenettle. Wait about 3weeks after first cutting. Otherwise you can use cimmaron if it is orchard grass. Best time is early fall.


----------



## superflea (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I just cut the hay, so I'll try to get it sprayed in about 3 weeks with the Grazon Next.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

3 weeks wait should be perfect for getting all the horsenettle also


----------

